# Leak detection.....



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

So I have a fisher xlt 30, trying to upgrade, sewerin 100D is what I'm looking at but the guys at goldak say the 200 is where it's at, it's almost 10k for the complete bomb a$$ kit, I know metrotech makes some nice stuff, anyone have any feedback before I dive head first!?? I do 8-15 slab leaks a month and need to cut down time locating and testing to be more proficient, thanks!!!!!


----------

